# Amplificador de 150Watts



## tomassd (Mar 17, 2009)

Hola a todos, aqui les dejo el diagrama de un amplificador de 150W, que tuve funcionando hace varios años.
A ver si alguien lo hace y me comenta los resultados.


----------



## MFK08 (Mar 18, 2009)

tienes el PCB, fotos? para compartir


----------



## tomassd (Mar 18, 2009)

Este es el pcb que hice en 1993


----------



## tomassd (Mar 19, 2009)

OK


----------



## tomassd (Jul 29, 2009)

Transistores sustitutos
2A92E - MPSA06 - BC337B - 2N3567
2A93E - MPSA56 - BC327B - 2N2907
EM3108 - 2N3108
EM4033 - 2N4033
EM3714 - 2N3714


----------



## juancanext (Ago 3, 2009)

hola ,deberias  revizar  la posicion de los  diodos del  sector  de  proteccion  ,  d8 y  d9,  los  veo  invertidos.  esta  interesante.


----------



## tomassd (Ago 29, 2009)

juancanext dijo:


> hola ,deberias revizar la posicion de los diodos del sector de proteccion , d8 y d9, los veo invertidos. esta interesante.


 
Efectivamente, los diodos en el esquematico estan invertidos, en el cricuito que hice estan bien.

Muchas gracias por tu comentario.
Saludos


----------



## LRP (Sep 26, 2009)

hola a todos... soy nuevo en esto y me intereso este esquema... je je pero cuanto consume este amplificador?
tienen algun diagrama de la fuente de poder?

desde ya muchas gracias...leo


----------



## tomassd (Oct 9, 2009)

Yo utilice de fuente un transformador de 32V+32V 3 Amp con capacitores de 4700uF/63V


----------

